# Non-working WiFi Canon Pixma MX430 series MFP



## flipper_88 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a Pixma mx432 which CUPS/mDNS responder, which does not seem to be picked up in the Add Printer function on the localhost:631/admin page.

I am on a budget and seeking an entry level inkjet or monochrome laser jet printer that is known to work properly with Freebsd 9x FreeBSD 9.X. I hope to god *I* don't have to recompile anything.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 6, 2013)

The LaserJet 4050 is a good choice: Buying A Used Laser Printer.  They can be found for under $50.  It does not have USB, only parallel and serial, but may include a network connection, the best way to connect a printer.  Or one can be added.

If you must have color, I've had reasonable success with Epson inkjets, including an R200.  I don't use CUPS, and these do not require it.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2013)

Just to add: I've had good success with PostScript color laser printers also, but have yet to find one that can print photos with reasonable quality.


----------



## flipper_88 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Working under /compatibilitylayer*

Any clue on how *I* could sav*e* the 80+ dollars for a ued printer and get the damn *C*anon Pixma mx430 /432 series printer working unde*r* /compat/linux or something?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 11, 2013)

http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Canon/Canon-PIXMA_MX350 links to Canon-provided RPMs for Linux.  It's possible those could be taken apart and used on FreeBSD.

A brute-force approach that might work would be to run a small Linux in a VirtualBox VM, with USB pass-through to talk to the printer.  Set it up as a print server with bridged networking and jobs could be sent to it from the FreeBSD host.  It would take some setup, and it's not lightweight.

The other option, of course, is to go back in time, tackle your previous self just before buying the printer, and scream "It doesn't support PostScript!  It's an inkjet!  An inkjet!" repeatedly until security personnel drag you away.  The paradoxes are resolved automatically when your old self does not buy the printer, so be convincing.


----------

